# Florida Feast 2014



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2014)

It's been asked for a few times, so here it is, a competition in Florida! It will be at the Museum of Science and Industry in Tampa, FL. It is a pretty cool museum, so if you find some down time I highly suggest checking it out since competitors get free admission!

Delegate: Kit Clement
Organizers: FatBoyXPC, TheBeard™

Events:
2x2 (3 rounds, 1 minute soft and hard cutoff)
3x3 (3 rounds)
FMC (best of one)
Clock (1 minute soft and hard cutoff)
Skewb (1 minute soft and hard cutoff)
Pyraminx (1 minute soft and hard cutoff)

Tentative Events:
4x4
3x3 OH
Square-1
3x3 Blindfolded

We did few events with a decent handful of tentative events just in case there ends up being a decent turn out. Since I have a small-ish dedicated staff team, I wanted to make sure things ran smoothly. We will fit in as many rounds of as many events as we can with any extra time we have. 

Webpages here:
CubingUSA: http://www.cubingusa.com/florida2014
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Florida2014

*** Due to an incredible increase in competitors since the last competition in Florida, we have set a 60 competitor limit ***

We've got some real awesome helpers flying down to help out, too, so don't miss this!

Yes, this is Thanksgiving weekend. Yes, this is the best date for delegate participation. If anything, holiday weekend is a good excuse for anybody up north to get warmed up a tad before winter really hits!


Oh, and for you Florida nerds, I mean cubers, who haven't joined yet, hit up the Florida Cubing Facebook group!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/floridacubing/


----------



## Mikel (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, well, well...

It's a good thing Iowa State University students get a week off for Thanksgiving break.


----------



## CuberM (Sep 12, 2014)

Since this is my first competition, I'm just wondering, do any events overlap each other?
And also, if evens are added, and we already registered for the events we want to do, how would we be able to participate in those newly added events?


----------



## Mikel (Sep 12, 2014)

CuberM said:


> Since this is my first competition, I'm just wondering, do any events overlap each other?
> And also, if evens are added, and we already registered for the events we want to do, how would we be able to participate in those newly added events?



The answer to your first question is no. See the schedule.

When you register, you click a box for the tentative events. This will let the organizers know you want to participate in those events if they are added.


----------



## rowan (Sep 12, 2014)

Yay! I just registered, glad to see a comp nearby (within 8 hours) but this one is just so close.

Cool Frog and I are gonna try to get some people from our college into a course for solving cubes with Roux and bring 'em up to the comp so we'll see!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 13, 2014)

rowan said:


> Cool Frog and I are gonna try to get some people from our college into a course for solving cubes with Roux



Are these people that already know how to solve the cube with some other method and you're planning on teaching them roux? Or are these non cubers that you've decided not to give them an option as to which method they want to use?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2014)

rowan said:


> Yay! I just registered, glad to see a comp nearby (within 8 hours) but this one is just so close.
> 
> Cool Frog and I are gonna try to get some people from our college into a course for solving cubes with Roux and bring 'em up to the comp so we'll see!



Feel free to post in the FB group! We've got a couple others from the Orlando area on the group, I believe.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm gonna be in West Palm Beach, only 3 hrs away from this on Thanksgiving weekend. But my parents wouldn't let me go.


----------



## MineKB (Sep 13, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm gonna be in West Palm Beach, only 3 hrs away from this on Thanksgiving weekend. But my parents wouldn't let me go.



West Palm is a good place. 

Too bad you won't be able to go.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 16, 2014)

rowan said:


> Yay! I just registered, glad to see a comp nearby (within 8 hours) but this one is just so close.
> 
> Cool Frog and I are gonna try to get some people from our college into a course for solving cubes with Roux and bring 'em up to the comp so we'll see!



Cool Frog still needs to register!


----------



## aHappyAsian (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't know how I feel about this being in a mueseam, considering how well nationals went...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 7, 2014)

aHappyAsian said:


> I don't know how I feel about this being in a mueseam, considering how well nationals went...



I'm hoping that you might have a little faith in the WCA to have already addressed that prior to announcing this competition.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Oct 7, 2014)

On second thought the main problem with Nats was that there were way to many people for that venue. It should be fine with a smaller competition like this


----------



## Mikel (Oct 7, 2014)

aHappyAsian said:


> On second thought the main problem with Nats was that there were way to many people for that venue. It should be fine with a smaller competition like this



You are also making assumptions that the venue will be similar to Nats, which may not be the case. Have you been to the MOSI?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, I think you're forgetting that Bob Burton has hosted multiple local competitions at exact same venue US Nats 2014 was at, albeit in a different part of the building, and he generally has over 100 competitors. I highly imagine we'll be under 50 competitors.


----------



## gj matt (Oct 9, 2014)

i can't go because i live in Colorado but you should do feet solving. just a suggestion


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 14, 2014)

gj matt said:


> i can't go because i live in Colorado but you should do feet solving. just a suggestion



To return the favor, why don't you host your own competition, then you can run whatever events you want


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 14, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> To return the favor, why don't you host your own competition, then you can run whatever events you want



Dose you eben meme


----------



## gj matt (Oct 15, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Dose you eben meme


i tried to meme and i accidentally a 5x5


----------



## JackJ (Oct 15, 2014)

gj matt said:


> i tried to meme and i accidentally a 5x5



Nice try. Leave that meme in ~2007 where it belongs.


----------



## rowan (Oct 15, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Are these people that already know how to solve the cube with some other method and you're planning on teaching them roux? Or are these non cubers that you've decided not to give them an option as to which method they want to use?



Whoops, this is a mega late response. 

It never ended up panning out anyway, but the "course," called tutorials at our college, was just going to be to learn how to solve the cube with Roux, it wasn't so much about not giving them an option but more that Roux is both Cool Frog's and my main method. Since I was going to help out with instruction and it's the only method I solve with, I wouldn't be able to teach people how to solve with anything else! We were obviously going to explain to them that CFOP, ZZ, Petrus, and other methods exist and a few of the people who were interested knew LBL but most had never solved a cube, but yeah, it seems pointless to instruct people on a method you don't know. Cool Frog could teach people a variety of methods, but for the sake of having an actual consistent course and so that I could also help, we structured it around Roux.

It might happen next semester or year but for right now it's on hold anyway


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2014)

I probably can't make it after all. More expensive than I realized by like $100-200.


----------



## gj matt (Oct 16, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Nice try. Leave that meme in ~2007 where it belongs.



sowwy ;(


----------



## Torch (Oct 28, 2014)

Will the tentative events be free, if they happen?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes sir...


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 30, 2014)

Just registered, Super excited!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 19, 2014)

*** Due to an incredible increase in competitors since the last competition in Florida, we have set a 60 competitor limit ***


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey, would anyone mind telling me the format for the comp? This will be my first and I don't want to get disqualified or something silly for not knowing what's happening.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Nov 30, 2014)

*I Lost My Moyu 4x4 Fisher Cube At Florida Feast 2014!!*

I recently went to Florida Feast 2014 and during the last minutes let someone see my 4x4 fisher cube. Being the complete idiot and n00b I am, I didn't ask for it back. I know there is a horribly slim chance of me getting it back, but I have to try. If you were sitting at the very end table in the back at Florida Feast 2014 and have my 4x4 fisher cube, contact me please. Thank you.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

At least mention the colour of it...


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Nov 30, 2014)

black with stock stickers 1 white sticker and 1 yellow sticker are missing


----------



## Derek (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah it was left on a table after everyone left Ryan DeLine has it right now from what I remember.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you very much. I will email him right now about it.


----------



## CuberM (Dec 1, 2014)

I lost my Moyu LiYing at the competition


----------



## Benje00 (Dec 1, 2014)

Darn, I am 20 minutes away from MOSI and I just heard about this. I was waiting for a Florida Competition and this one couldn't have been closer. 

And plans for another Florida comp?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 1, 2014)

Benje00 said:


> Darn, I am 20 minutes away from MOSI and I just heard about this. I was waiting for a Florida Competition and this one couldn't have been closer.
> 
> And plans for another Florida comp?



Hopefully. We need a delegate here pretty bad. If that happens, then you can fully expect me to host a few per year. Join the Florida Cubing facebook group if you haven't already.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 12, 2014)

Ugh, I missed this one. I was actually out of town when this competition was going on and I live probably only like 3 hours away. I was pretty disappointed I hope there's another Florida Competition soon.


----------

